
MITRE Publishes Updated DTN Development Kit - jlgaddis
http://ipnsig.org/2017/04/14/mitre-publishes-updated-dtn-development-kit/
======
jlgaddis
An article [0] on The Register entitled " _NetAdmin challenge: Go to Mars,
connect a rover, orbiter and three bases_ " provides a brief overview of and
more info about just what this is; it's not very clear from the linked article
itself.

[0]:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/18/mars_network_simulat...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/18/mars_network_simulator/)

